# Schnecken, die sich verstecken?



## steinteich (11. März 2008)

Liebes Forum,

letztes Jahr habe ich zu verschiedenen Jaheszeiten __ Schnecken in meinen Teich gesetzt. Im Einzelenen waren dies:
3 ausgewachsene Spitzschlammschnecken
5 Sumpfdeckelschecken
und schließlich an die hundert Posthornschnecken verschiedenster Größe

Gegen Herbst waren die Spitzschlammschencken sogar noch recht heftigt miteinander geschneckt  . Kleine Spitzschlammschecken habe ich aber nicht beobachten können. Von den Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind zwei eingegangen  , dafür habe ich aber auch ca. halbes Dutzend an Nachwuchsschnecken beobachten können  . Die Posthornschnecken sind nach und nach aus dem Blickfeld verschwunden  .
Ich weiß ja, dass die Schnecken sich im Winter zur Ruhe legen. Zumindest für die Posthornschnecken habe ich durch googeln herausgefunden, dass diese im Schlamm überwintern  . 
1. Weiß jemand wie Spitzschlamm- und Sumpfdeckelschnekcen überwintern? Auch im Schlamm, wie die Posthornschnecken?
2. Wann, also ab welchem Monat bzw. ab welcher Wassertemperatur werden die Schnecken denn wieder aktiv? Gibt es Teiche, bei denen Schnecken schon wieder herum"düsen"?
3. Wie gesagt im Herbst  waren dann irgendwann alle Schnecken verschwunden und das zu einem Zeitpunkt (September), der mir für eine Winterruhe viel zu früh erschien. Daher die völlig ernst gemeinte Frage: Können sich Schnecken bzw. die Gehäuse sich bei kalkarmen Wasser auflösen? Ich habe zwar Fische im Teich (__ Moderlieschen und Nasen), aber die interessieren sich überhaupt nicht für Schnecken und bleiben bei Grünkost bzw. schnappen nur nach Mücken und kommen daher als Schnecknvielfraß insbesondere der größeren Sumpfdeckel- und Spitzschlammschnecken nicht in Frage  . 

Liebe Schneckenfreunde, lasst mich wissen, was ihr bei euren Kriechtieren so beobachtet:beeten . Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, dass alle Schnecken verschwinden? Wann begeben sich eure Schnecken zur Ruhe, wann tauchen sie im Frühjahr wieder auf? Ich muss doch unbedingt wissen, wann es sich lohnt, meine Nasenspitze wieder in den Teich zu stecken um putzmuntere Schnecken beobachten zu können.

Liebe Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Conny (11. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo Christian,

bei uns schnecken die Posthornschnecken schon wieder oben herum.   Die Klappdeckelschnecken sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
Wir konnten sie auch den ganzen Winter über immer mal wieder sehen. Hast Du denn Krebse im Teich? Hast Du leere Schneckenhäuser gefunden?


----------



## steinteich (11. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo Conny,
 erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Allerdings macht mich Deine Rückmeldung, dass bei Dir die Posthornschnecken schon wieder am Start sind, dann doch nervös.
Um Deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Krebse habe ich keine im Teich. Und leere Schneckengehäuse habe ich auch keine gefunden. Deshalb ja auch meine unbedarfte Frage, ob sich die Gehäuse von lebenden Schnecken auflösen können, so dass die Schnecken schließlich sterben.

Noch gebe ich die Hoffnung allerdings nicht auf, dass in irgendeiner Ritze eine letzter Mohikaner überlebt hat.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Christine (11. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo Christian,

also so seit zwei, drei Wochen sind bei mir die Posthörnchen, Spitzschlämmer und Blasenschnecks unterwegs. Aber noch recht träge. Also noch nicht an der Wasseroberfläche am rumkriechen, sondern mehr am Boden nach Futter suchend. Die Sumpfdeckelchen konnte ich noch nicht sehen. Wobei mein Teich wahrscheinlich ein kleines bisschen überschaubarer ist als Deiner  

Selbst wenn Dein Wasser nicht sehr kalkhaltig ist, dauert es doch einige Zeit, bis so ein Schneckengehäuse aufgelöst ist. Falls Du auf den Grund schauen kannst, solltest Du dann aber das eine oder andere sehen können, es wirkt dann weiß. In  der Regel sind die Burschen aber hart im Nehmen. Die tauchen bestimmt wieder auf.


----------



## Badener (12. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo Christian,

mir geht es genauso wie Dir. Letztes Jahr 10 Posthörner eingesetzt, ( im September ) 2 Wochen später keine mehr gesehen.  
Bis heute sind alle verschwunden. Wahrscheinlich haben die sich wirklich eingegraben. Ich habe am Grund ca. 15 - 20 cm Substrat liegen.

Bin mal gespannt wann ich die erste sehe??:beeten


----------



## Conny (12. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo,

also, es gibt ja viele Tiere, die Schnecken mögen, auch mit Haus: wie Grasfrösche, Edelkrebse, Igel, unser Amselmännchen, etc. Aber bei der Fortpflanzungsrate, kann ich mich kaum vorstellen, dass alle in Mägen landen. 
Wir haben aus unserem 1.Teichlein so ca.40 Posthornschnecken rausgenommen und dem Teich-Center wieder zurück verkauft.


----------



## womico (20. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo Christian.

Bei uns sind auch die Posthornschnecken noch ausstehend  
Die Spitzschlammschnecken (ich glaube es wenigstens, dass es welche sind - siehe Foto) sind bereits seit längerem schon aktiv beim Grasen.

Gruß und schöne Feiertage (hoffentlich ohne Schnee  )

Wolfgang


----------



## Wasserfloh (20. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal bei uns nach geguckt... 
die Sumpfis "pennen" bei uns noch, liegen halb eingegraben im/am Boden . 
Ein paar von unseren schwarzen Scheckis (Posthorn?) waren zwar auch schon mal oben, die sind aber jetzt auch wieder verschwunden, 
da es doch deutlich kühler hier geworden ist. 
Vielleicht waren aber auch die Amseln schneller, denn die mopsen sich hin und wieder was *umfp* 
...aber so ist die Natur halt


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Guten Ostermorgen!

Schnecken aller Formen und Größen sind auch bei mir im Teich unterwegs, sichtbar im Bereich Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone.
Deine Schnecken werden bestimmt wieder sichtbar in den nächsten Tagen, man braucht nur ein bißchen Glück, um zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein.

Keine Sorge, dat lüppt!


----------



## Silke (24. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Hallo,
bei mir sind vor allem die Spitzschlammschnecken schon wieder unterwegs, vorzugsweise im flachen erwärmten Wasser. Die Postis hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen - liegen wahrscheinlich noch im Schlamm.


----------



## ösiwilli (25. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Servus miteinander,

da ich seltsamerweise immer noch keine Schnecken im Teich habe (normalerweise schleppt man sich die ja mit Pflanzen ein) eine Frage:

sind die eigentlich nützlich?
Oder "bloss" hübsch anzusehen?
Und werden die auch mal zur Plage (ist mir mal im Aquarium passiert)?

Danke und LG - Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Servus Willi

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung  
Hatte zwar am alten Teich auch Schnecken, aber die fanden nie eine große Beachtung.
Hier Teich-Schnecken kannst darüber was lesen.


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

oder hier


mfG  


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/52


----------



## ösiwilli (25. März 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken, die sich verstecken?*

Danke allerseits,

hat sich damit erledigt.
Kommens ist gut. Kommen sie nicht, ists noch besser.

LG-Willi


----------

